# Collecting Scrap Metal, Wire, Aluminium



## aero_3642 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm thinking of setting up some large bins, sorta like a composting bin for food scraps, but this is for metal. I'll label each bin with exactly what they have in there. For example one bin will say copper, one will say tin, another aluminium etc. At the end of the year, I figure I'll take these down to the junk yard to cash in. Is this a waste of time or does others do this? I also don't want to get my area around my house cluttered up like a junk yard which I'm afraid is what it will look like.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I know a guy who scraps metal all the time, he doesn't make much on it but he does make money. Cruise around job sites and ask the people in charge if you can take the scraps away, most construction sites have scrap bins for themselves now, but some don't, you just have to ask them, don't steal.
If you have these bins outdoors you might have them stolen if they are labeled. Copper people steal all the time from job sites so I would just make sure they are indoors.


----------



## Roonwick (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree with acidlittle. In our neighboorhood there has been a lot of roberies, but not the in-home type. What I'm talking about is they were getting their power cut if they were on vacation and then pulling up the entire outside air conditioner unit for the copper! I think they have passed some laws about that now in our area where you have to be some type of contractor or something like that to get the money from the scrap metal. Unfortuantely thevies have made it harder on other people. Only if they would entice more strict laws for these idiots!


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

probly not worth the time you make steel from Iron and Iron is one of the most common elements on earth, plus you will have to leave it outside to rust, it would be the same with aluminum, tin and zink . I agree scrap metal will hold its value better than fiat currency, but you won't make much money plus there are different grades and it is heavy and takes alot to make it worth your time.Worse yet if unless you live out in the middle of nowhere you can make youself a target for robbery. people may see your metal and want to take it, it they start taking a bunch of metal and notice no one is home why not see what valuables are inside your home right? Unless you are doing it to sell and buy other metals or preps I wouldn't bother to do it my self. I strongly suggest silver most of all(it has the most up side potential and is already more rare than gold), then small amounts or gold the Kruggerand has the lowest premium over spot price of all gold bullion, then Copper and nickel coins that you can get basically for free (they are all the same weight and purity, makes it real easy when its time to sell )

to Learn why to hedge Watch: 




to Learn how to buy silver watch: 




to learn how to collect Copper and nickel basically for free watch: 




"live long and prosper"


----------



## dontlookatme (Apr 12, 2012)

Copper is the best to sell. U can get about 4 bucks a pound. Stainless steel 1 dollar a pound. Aluminum about 75 cents a pound.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I collect scrap metal not to sell , but to build stuff with.


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

I collect steel because I’m a blacksmith and welder. Surface rust doesn’t matter, but cadmium and zinc coated steel has serious health issues when you’re working it with heat. Steel has much more value to me than what I can get for it by the pound. Structural steel is great for building and repairing machinery. Square and round stock are excellent for making home, woodworking, kitchen and gardening utensils (not to mention weapons, steel arrow heads, etc.). I quite often do repair work in exchange for good scrap steel (especially carbon steels like old files and axles). I expect to be pretty busy and well compensated in a SHTF scenario.


----------

